# Fixed Steady



## davidl (Oct 18, 2015)

I finally got around to making a fixed steady for my Seig minin lathe.   All materials were to hand.  The frame is 6061 Al plate and the three  supports are made from threaded rod capped with brass bearings.  These  were rounded using a ball turning tool I made some time ago.


----------



## gus (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Davidl,

The Fixed Steady is a must have. Best to make it ahead of time then having to rush build on to turn a long job piece. May I suggest a Rotary Table too. For mini mill owner's ,a 4'' RT is about the biggest the mini mill can take.The Taig Site has drawings for 4'' RT and many other useful tools. A Mini Boring Head will eventually come very handy.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 18, 2015)

A great job David, you will find it a great addition to your lathe. 

Paul.


----------

